# when shaving the face.....



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

do they always get their whiskers shaved also? Seems so weird to me and I don like it all that much. What are some other options when it come to the face area?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> do they always get their whiskers shaved also? Seems so weird to me and I don like it all that much. What are some other options when it come to the face area?


LOL...WELL YOU HAVE NO CHOICE WHEN YOU SHAVE THE FACE. ITS WHISKER'S AND ALL. THERE IS A CUT THAT KEEPS THE FACE LOOKING LIKE A MUSTACHE. ITS NOT ALL THAT POODLE LOOKING TO ME, BUT SOME LIKE IT. 

HERE IS A PIC OF THE MUSTACHE POODLE FACE..SO I CALL IT. LOL 
THIS WAS THE ONLY DECENT PIC I COULD FIND.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

you can also do a teddy bear face. In that case the face is left full and is either rounded off like a bichon or squared off like ummmmm a labradoodle. 

There really isn't any harm in removing the whiskers if thats your only concern with a clean face. Dog's arent like cats about their whiskers, they don't reley on them for information that same way.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I am thinking he just had a bad shave because he seems a little uneven in places and his whiskers are one of them. I wasnt sure if they used their whiskers or not, thanks wonderpup!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

In my opinion,the poodle's face needs to be shaved.
Anything else makes them lose the poodley look.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats normal for the whisker's for grow back a little faster. I even shave my Pitbulls whisker's off. It gives her a nice clean look. She doesn't miss them any. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup thats true about the whiskers, wish it wasnt though. I clipped Jazz's face last friday and already her whiskers are growing back and are pokey lol. 

In case you are interested, here is a less than ideal but the best I had picture the teddy bear face I mentioned this morning. Not my best work, but hey if you met this dog you'd understand. Also the picture was taken before his face was completely finished. 



I personally think this is a really really REALLY cute alternative to a clean face. Epecialy when said face is attached to a do who is crazy, hyper, super wiggly, acient, mean or otherwise difficult for the face type. Or one who belong to an owner who is any of the above.  I can't count the number of poodle and poodle mix owners I get that say to me " I don't want it to look like a poodle" UmmmK I say. I often wonder why these people got a poodle if they didn't like the way poodles looked but oh well, I keep that to myself


----------



## oodlesofpoodles (Dec 24, 2008)

You could also try a doughnut mustache, where the hair on the muzzle is shaped round. That's a cute look.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Yup thats true about the whiskers, wish it wasnt though. I clipped Jazz's face last friday and already her whiskers are growing back and are pokey lol.
> 
> In case you are interested, here is a less than ideal but the best I had picture the teddy bear face I mentioned this morning. Not my best work, but hey if you met this dog you'd understand. Also the picture was taken before his face was completely finished.
> 
> ...


I dont care for that look only becasue it DOES resemble a Bischon(SP) I dont really like Bischons!! no offense


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Clip em off, the shorter the better! 

I do T's f,f & t every week and absolutely hate it when his whiskers start poking me :biggrin: I have finished clipping him this morning and cause he hadn't been done for almost two weeks I only did him with a #15 blade in case he got any irritation and it's still way too long :rofl:. I was so scared when I first clipped his face but now I love the look of a #30 blade.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Clip em off, the shorter the better!
> 
> I do T's f,f & t every week and absolutely hate it when his whiskers start poking me :biggrin: I have finished clipping him this morning and cause he hadn't been done for almost two weeks I only did him with a #15 blade in case he got any irritation and it's still way too long :rofl:. I was so scared when I first clipped his face but now I love the look of a #30 blade.


Im glad you mentioned you use the #30 on his face. I just returned a new clipper set and picked up a #30. I have been doing the #10 since Ive been shaving Eli and want to go shorter. I like T's muzzle so that should do me good!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Gosh, I must be a little slow, I can't make Jazz's face look ok with a #40. I don't know if it;s her color or what but she looks awful for about two days and then I LOVE it. Today I laid her out on the table and clipped with a a 15, then took one side down with a #40, (i don't have a 30 blade), it looked awful in next to the pretty #15 side, but of course at that point you don't have any choice but to finished it the rest of it with the shorter blade. Now we're waiting to see if she develops a rash which will, in the end, decide if I will again attempt with the #40.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

When Gunther came to me,his face,feet,private area were done with surgical blade # 40.
His skin is silvery grey and really showed through.
I also felt his private area was overexposed.
I like itjust a bit longer....also never leaves a clipper burn.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoofan said:


> When Gunther came to me,his face,feet,private area were done with surgical blade # 40.
> His skin is silvery grey and really showed through.
> I also felt his private area was overexposed.
> I like itjust a bit longer....also never leaves a clipper burn.



I guess thats the issue I have with how Jazz's face, feet and tail look with the 40. I LOVE LOVE LOVE, her tail, it's so smooth and perdy. Her feet and face are another matter. For whatever reason it just doesn't look sooth, her feet are the worst I think. On her face the skin from about the corner of the eye forward is tha dark blueish color, same as her feet, but from that point back and down her throat it's a soft white/pink color. Whish she was the pinkish color all over.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I guess thats the issue I have with how Jazz's face, feet and tail look with the 40. I LOVE LOVE LOVE, her tail, it's so smooth and perdy. Her feet and face are another matter. For whatever reason it just doesn't look sooth, her feet are the worst I think. On her face the skin from about the corner of the eye forward is tha dark blueish color, same as her feet, but from that point back and down her throat it's a soft white/pink color. Whish she was the pinkish color all over.


Well thats why I went with a 30 instead of 40. I did Sting's feet with the 40 a few days ago and they looked aweful until today. Im hoping the 30 will give me the look I desire with out razor burn. Im going to test it out on Eli though. lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

ok, so Dutchs face is starting to look a little scruffy. Should I let it grow out a liitle and then take him to get a puppy clip, or what? I am so very new!! No clippers here to attempt it myself.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Take him to the groomer, if you're going to use one, NOW instead of later. When I get new puppies in I cut the owner a break price wise if they will agree to come in every week or every two weeks. A puppy doesn't naturaly know how to behave at the groomers and it's a training process. They have to get used to it. I don't even offer full hair cuts to new puppies in my salon. They have to come in for a couple of face, feet, and tail trims before I'll clip them all over. You can really hurt a puppy, or for that matter an adult dog, who won't hold still. I try and tell clients that there dog's aren't being bad they are just frightened. Now I can pin them to the table and force this whole grooming thing on them and risk serious injury and probably traumatize them, OR you can agree to work with me to teach your puppy that clippers, and scissor, and the bath, and the dryer - even when a stranger is doing it to you isn't a scary thing at all. I used to refuse to do clean face and feet on poodle puppies at first too, but now I make exceptions. It drives me crazy to get poo owners in who say, "but he's had his face shaved before, the breeder did it." Well, yeah the breeder did it, four months ago, now the puppy wont let me get near him.... So I guess that was the long answer lol, sorry. It's just a big pet peeve of mine.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with WonderPup. I think it's important to get them used to the groomer, the equipment and everything early. Even if you are planning to clip Dutch yourself later (or just tidy up between groomer appointments), he needs to learn as early as possible that grooming isn't something strange or scary.

I have started tidying Murphy's face, feet and tail between grooming visits because even though the groomer uses a #30, it grows too much in the 4 weeks between visits for my liking. I also started very early on only brushing and combing her on a grooming table. It keeps her from wiggling all over like she was doing when I brushed her in my lap, plus it gets her used to the table for the groomer.

I've got a big dryer on its way, too, so when I bathe her between appointments she'll look almost as nice as when the pro does it!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't like the #40 either and even the showies usually do their dogs two days before with a #40 cause it does need to grow back in - looks like velvet when done properly and given a few days. T still doesn't sit really still for me so I like the #30 seem to end up with a better finish. I won't be using the #15 again, has only been a few days and looks like it needs doing again - can't be bothered clipping twice a week 

And I second what everyone has said about taking your pup to the groomer now. I worked out T has had his f,f & t done about 20 times in his short 6 month life and he is still a bugger sometimes so the sooner and the more often you can take him if your going to use a groomer the better.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

So looks like Dutch will have his first groomers appointment for 2009!! Now where do I begin to do my search for a good groomer? I guess this is not only a good time for Dutch, but also in finding a good groomer. Not much you can mess up on FFT is there?? Any advice other than good personality and obvi good with poo cuts?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm probably the last one that should offer advice as I'm still trying to find a groomer I like, but if you have friends or family who take their dogs find out where and why they take them to that place. If they have a poodle, even better! Also when you are out, especially at dog parks or pet stores and see a well groomed dog ask where they go. I also highly recommend that you stop in to the shop and make an appt rather than call. That way you know exactly where you are taking them, no surprises at the time you drop him off. You may also want to ask about how they deal with the dogs, are they crated (kept separate from other dogs, big deal for me) do they ever muzzle and under what cir***stances, do they use any kind of tranquilizers. Do they use cage dryers and what kind (heated or not, if heated what safety precautions are taken) I try to ask too many questions on purpose, LOL! If they get annoyed quickly because I seem overly protective, it gives me a hint as to their personality.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> So looks like Dutch will have his first groomers appointment for 2009!! Now where do I begin to do my search for a good groomer? I guess this is not only a good time for Dutch, but also in finding a good groomer. Not much you can mess up on FFT is there?? Any advice other than good personality and obvi good with poo cuts?


One thing I was told from Eli's first groomer was that the first few times should be short sessions. If the groomer says drop him off at 9 am and he'll be done at 4 pm then I would attemp to find another groomer. Don't leave Dutch for that long for his first few grooming's. When Eli went his 1st time he was there for about 3 hrs. She shaved his feet and muzzle and shortened his hair up a little. He looked nice for a 12 wk old puppy. After Eli was 4 months I found a groomer that does doggie daycare and grooming. So Eli would go in at 9am for his grooming and then run around all day with the daycare dogs for no additional charge. Grooming and socialization all in one!

If anyone lives around the Modesto area its called a Yuppy Puppy. Sharon Shimel is the owner and main Poodle groomer. She show's Miniature Poodles and is well acustomed to the breeds cuts. You don't have to worry about ever getting back a funny looking Poodle. Eli always loved her place and soon Sting will be going to daycare/socialization.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats a good point about trying to find a groomer who doesn't require dog's stay all day. In my salon, dogs have specific appointments just like at a regular hair salon. I have dogs comming in and going home as often as every 90 minutes. We don't employ kennel dryers at all, but we do have a fan that we can use if a dog just won't tolerate the dryer. I have two options as far as pick up goes. I can either give you a specific time to return and pick up your dog, usually three hours or less, or I can call you as soon as your dog has been finished, or as soon as they are dry and I am ready to do the finish work. We do kennel dogs, but we also reconize that some dogs do poorly in a kennel in wich cases I have a way to tether them to wall on their regular leash and harness OR you can schedual an early appointment where you come in, have your dog groomed and then pick up before the salon is even open for regular bussiness. In which case the dog doesn't have to be kenneled at all. When I worked in the vet clinic dogs were dropped off at 7:30 am and I was told NOT to give pick up times before two oclock and encouraged to keep the dogs until four pm!! Well my word, I was finished with them by 12:30 a lot of days. I had to do what I was told though, so I went home and the owner picked up the dog later in the afternoon none the wiser that their dog had been finished four hours ago. I really hated working there.... I'm soooooo glad I don't have to anymore.

You know you could always ask for a tour of the shop to really see where the dogs are kept. It's not an unreasonable request. If the answer is a flat out NO you can't come back here, I would consider somewhere else. The groomer, if they don't work for a cooperation like petsmart should be able to arrange for you to see where the dogs are kept. Keep in mind though that you may have to make an appointment for your tour for when there are no dogs in the shop or no grooming being done at the time for insurance reasons. We always offer tours of the salon at any time and frequently have owners come in and put their own dogs in kennels. Had a guy come in new years eve and say "Hey babe, here's Beenie" and plopped him right onto my table, looped the noose around his neck and said " so you'll call me?" 
Honestly a good groomer should be willing and able to work with and around most requests.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> So looks like Dutch will have his first groomers appointment for 2009!! Now where do I begin to do my search for a good groomer? I guess this is not only a good time for Dutch, but also in finding a good groomer. Not much you can mess up on FFT is there?? Any advice other than good personality and obvi good with poo cuts?




There isn't much you can mess up with a f,f & t but your pups first visit to the groomer should be a good one, that's more important or should I say equally as important as the finished cut. I would prefer someone you feel you can talk to also. You need to feel comfortable going in and letting them know what you want done as over the years you might want to experiment and have a different clip occassionally (or everytime LOL). 

Everyone else has filled in the gaps but honestly you need to feel comfortable in their shop and so does the pup. I wouldn't be concerned if they took quite a bit longer with a pup, slow amd steady is my motto - although I am danged slow :rofl:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

ok, so that I get this right(dont want him bald) what number do I need on the FFT? TIA


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> ok, so that I get this right(dont want him bald) what number do I need on the FFT? TIA


Most groomers that I know use a #10 on the face some, like me, use a #15. In my area nobody that I'm aware of is using #30 or #40 blades on clients dogs with any regularity. If it were me, I would let the groomer do whatever they are comfortable with. If I were your groomer I would not even agree to use the closer blades on a puppy. Thats just me though. I think a #10 or #15 (I like the 15 best) should be fine. Maybe rather than you requesting a specific blade for FFT ask the groomer what they normaly use and see if you agree. If you walk in and ask for a #30 blade from a groomer who never does that there could be problems. Clipping with a closer blade is different that using say a #10. The closer the blade the higher the risk for nicks and clipper burn.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Just be aware that if you get a #10 f,f & t it will grow back relatively fast and be longish again within about 2 weeks. It's OK for those of us who clip our own dogs as we can redo again next week if we don't like the length, but if your paying someone else you might be a little peeved when in a fortnight your pup looks not much different and you wonder why you spent the money! 

T's breeder did him with a #30 or #40 (can't remember) each week before he came to me. I got scared and did him in a #15 the first time but quickly found the #30 to be more to my liking. 

My understanding is that the darker dogs can usually take a closer clip than the lighter ones but it will be trial and error with your pup until you see what he can handle. The other major factor is that the groomer doesn't use hot blades as this will irritate the skin no matter what the length but it will be worse if they use a hot blade and a short clip. No groomer should and if you have found a reputable one to go to then it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

see if you can find a groomer that has a puppy program. I do fft, bath, brush out, nail trim for puppies up to five or six months old IF they come in every two weeks for 15 dollars. Usually we don't have to do more than a couple of every two weeks visits before the pup is ready to be clipped all over and put on a one a month schedual.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

That's a great idea WonderPup. Then the owner can budget too knowing that they need to bring the pup every fortnight for a little while and it won't cost them a fortune.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I agree for a young puppy probably a 10 or even a 15 would be best. However, it does grow back fast. You can always drop Dutch off in 2 weeks just for a face, feet and tail trim. That ran me about 10 bucks and she would allow it as long as he was freshly bathed. My groomer wont clip dirty dogs. Everything is bathed prior to clipping at the groomer I used.


----------

